# Marijuana bad trip?



## Ghost20 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi i just had a question for all you on here, but first let me tell you about the scariest marijuana trip i had the other day. so the other day i was at a friends and smoked some weed, as i usually do, but this time i didnt smoke for 5 days, so my tolerance went down alot. So it felt like any normal marijuana high, then after about 5 minutes, i started feeling really anxious and i felt like i was outside my body or leaving my body. It didnt scare me at first then all the sudden i felt really disoriented, and i thought i was living in a dream, nothing was real and i started panicking. I kept telling my friend something was wrong. It was the worst feeling ever, it was like never ending hopelessness feeling, and i felt like i could not wake up. i started having flashbacks when i had surgery, like when they load u up with meds to go to sleep before surgery, it felt like that, like i was drugged but only i didnt fall asleep i was awake dreaming, and i could picture peoples faces saying how u feeling, ull be alright. ur almost asleep. i tryed my hardest not to fight the high, so i was alright. when i got dr from weed i fought the high and panicked and made myself worse. so i was prepared this time. I was just wondering if any of u experienced this? im definatley done with weed now


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

i also had a bad trip on weed and i will never smoke again. it wasnt like yours, but similar. i basicly had the feeling that the world around me floated away and stopped existing. like i was only made of gas and the material world around me also was gas and everything was gone, or one. i think that many people are trying to get to this point when they smoke but i just got scared, and poof, DPDR here we are. tjaaa what shall i say? lets try to get healthy again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

I had a trip somethin like that! but less voicey. I'll probably make a post about it later. 
I don't know what the deal with weed is. It gave me anxiety attacks (what I thought were normal trip outs at the time), even though it's supposed to be anti-anxiety , or something like that. But since I've quit weed (in Jan), I've only had about 2 attacks. I suggest quitting weed if it causes you to have those bizarre freak outs. If you don't wanna quit, atleast take weed in small doses you know you can handle.


----------



## Noreasonforaname (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi!
Just found out about this site at 03:00, And havent been able to stop reading for 6 hours.
I can really relate to your stories. Ive always been a little depressed ever since i was about 14 years of age. I think thats the reason i started smoking weed in the first place. Smoked my first time when i was 16 and it just got more and more per day after that. From when i was about 18 to 19 when i got my first freakout, i smoked about
3-5 Grams a day. And my freakout was very simular to yours i felt like my mind shifted into another state of no self controll what so ever, and everything felt strainge and unreal. And i got very paranoid from people i didnt know. All the sounds around me and people talking got alot louder and a bit scary. I can remember myself screaming WHY! As hihg as i could just to se if my brain did as i comanded it. With the help of my friends i got home and maniged to fall a sleep. But when i woke up the next morning i still felt strainge and unreal but it was not even close to how helpless i had felt the night before. Dumb as i was at the time and prolly couse i liked smoking so much, i tried it again at three acations with about 1-2 months break. And got the same horrible experience as the first time i smoked. The last time i took 2 puffs of weed and it lasted for 24 hours. After that i never smoked again. Now im Almost 21 Years old and still fight with my DPDR and Depression every second im awake, or should i say not asleep.
I eat alot of vitamins Omega 3 and the Anti Depression medication (Sertalin) That helps a bit. But its still a living hell. So if you ever smoke weed and feel simular to what ive wrote here. Then Please! dont smoke again and you might just dodge a bullet. THANKS.


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

maybe they should legalize it so they can put huge warning labels on it: 'Warning. Smoking weed can seriously damage your mental health'. I'm starting to worry that if my kids start smoking it they'll end up like me. Not that my DP/DR was induced by weed, but I may have passed on a genetic susceptibility of some sort.


----------



## kclemens1 (Jul 12, 2011)

exact thing happened to me when i was sixteen now im fucked for life


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Same shit here,had a panick attack from weed.

3 Weeks later had a panik attack again without weed.That's where evertyhing began.

Got DP/DR from a Panick Disorder.

I'm using meds Lexapro and Clonazepam.They're helping me a lot.

Also I started doing therapy,at the first move i'm just recording good things of my life,then I'll record bad things,things that hurts me.

I Think DP/DR and Panick Disorders are all emotional.My friends that smoked with me didn't got it.So it was me,right?I Have many emotional problems and I know,I won't talk now but sometime i'll open a topic and comment about all this shit.

One thing is sure.This is caused by anxiety.


----------

